# CPT 11900 Treatment of Lesion: Injection



## AGMoore (Jun 27, 2014)

Physician is seeing patient in out patient setting. Patient has had nonhealing ulcer on her leg. He has tried numerous treatments.  Patient now has calciphylaxcis.  Physician injections sodium thiosulfate directly into the ulcer. 
There is no J code for the medication so will be using J3490.  We have billed 96372 and claim has been denied.This code is not be reported for physician services in a facility setting per CPT guidelines.  The code I have found that describes the service is 11900.  Anyone have billing experience with this code.Thank you inadvance for your help.


----------

